# Paris 2007 : pique-nique estival d'août...



## golf (16 Juillet 2007)

*jeudi 9 août

pique-nique estival







Tour Eiffel - Champ-de-Mars






À partir de 19h30*​


----------



## golf (16 Juillet 2007)

Certains perspicaces ont bien bien vu qu'il n'y a pas eu de bouffe ces 2 derniers mois ! 
Etudes, examens, maladie, déménagements, etc., tout s'est ligué pour qu'ils n'aient pas lieu :mouais: 

Alors, on va se venger en août 

Comme d'hab, il va falloir songer au "qui-amène-quoi" :rateau:


----------



## golf (16 Juillet 2007)

*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*

- golf : b&#226;che, boissons
- 
-


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2007)

*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*

- golf : bâche, boissons
- Boissons sans alcools, que j'achèterai sur place, comme l'année dernière.  
-


----------



## iHeard (18 Juillet 2007)

Cool comme organisation, je serais de passage sur paris mais mon train sera a 18h00... dommage :/


----------



## kathy h (18 Juillet 2007)

bonjour tout le monde,

Je viendrai peut-&#234;tre ( &#231;a va d&#233;pendre du temps et de mon temps .. )


----------



## House M.D. (18 Juillet 2007)

Question l'ami golf : c'est le soir ou le mid? Parce que si c'est le soir y'a une chance que j'y sois 

Edit : J'avais pas vu le 19h30-23h30... Watashi wa baka desu...


----------



## Emmanuelion (18 Juillet 2007)

Hello !

Je viens de déménager en région parisienne (j'étais sur Bordeaux auparavant). Ca me tente bien ce pique-nique estival. Je vais cocher "peut-être" pour le 9, sais pas encore ce que je vais faire de mes congés.

Y-a-t'il des règles particulières ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2007)

Emmanuelion a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Je viens de déménager en région parisienne (j'étais sur Bordeaux auparavant). Ca me tente bien ce pique-nique estival. Je vais cocher "peut-être" pour le 9, sais pas encore ce que je vais faire de mes congés.
> 
> Y-a-t'il des règles particulières ?



Salut. 


La seule règle spécifique au pique-nique est que chaque personne qui vient essaie d'apporter elle-même quelque chose qui sera consommé sur place, en l'annonçant dès que possible.  (L'an dernier, certaines personnes avaient cuisiné spécialement pour l'occasion, par exemple.  )

Comme l'organisation d'un pique-nique est plus souple que pour une soirée au restaurant, je ne vois pas d'autre "règle" à te préciser.


----------



## kathy h (20 Juillet 2007)

et puis j'apporterai mon safu (coussin de méditation) comme ça je pourrais méditer dans mon coin (et oui Kathy h a complètement changé, je suis devenue calme et sereine, si vous ne me croyez pas allez faire un tour sur mon blog


----------



## kathy h (20 Juillet 2007)

voil&#224; que je reviens sur macg&#233; ( plusieurs mois d'absence)  lorsque tout le monde est parti en vacances.
Pfff les vacances c'est nul : tous ces gens qui veulent faire le plus de chose possible et qui pensent que le bonheur va venir de l'ext&#233;rieur ...

ah la la mis&#232;re


----------



## iHeard (20 Juillet 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> voilà que je reviens que macgé ( plusieurs mois d'absence)  lorsque tout le monde est parti en vacances.
> Pfff les vacances c'est nul : tous ces gens qui veulent faire le plus de chose possible et qui pensent que le bonheur va venir de l'extérieur ...
> 
> ah la la misère



Pov' Kathy :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2007)

Normalement je ne bouge pas en août.
Je vous tiens au courant...  

L'adresse de ton blog Cathy?  :rateau:


----------



## iHeard (23 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Normalement je ne bouge pas en août.
> Je vous tiens au courant...
> 
> L'adresse de ton blog Cathy?  :rateau:




Tu vas dans son profil  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2007)

Je reviens de vacances, j'ai des excuses... :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (23 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Normalement je ne bouge pas en ao&#251;t.
> Je vous tiens au courant...
> 
> L'adresse de ton blog Cathy?  :rateau:



tu clic sur kathy h et hop  
 Attention, tu risques d'&#234;tre tr&#232;s surpris par "le r&#233;cit de ma retraite"  et par le reste du contenu, &#231;a ne colle pas avec le personnage que tu connais 

disons que j'ai pas mal chang&#233; ces derniers mois ( pas physiquement )


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Juillet 2007)

Et si je partais à Paris en août? Ben oui, faut que j'occupe mes vacances un peu... Pis Paris, je connais qu'au cinéma.


----------



## House M.D. (24 Juillet 2007)

Bah profite en effet, viens donc un coup


----------



## kathy h (24 Juillet 2007)

voilà j'ai changé d'avatar, ça change avec le tout premier , il y a plus de 2 ans maintenant, que le temps passe vite


----------



## iHeard (24 Juillet 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> voilà j'ai changé d'avatar, ça change avec le tout premier , il y a plus de 2 ans maintenant, que le temps passe vite



la kathy qu'on connait change  

J'espere que ton rire n'a pas changé   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juillet 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> tu clic sur kathy h et hop
> Attention, tu risques d'être très surpris par "le récit de ma retraite"  et par le reste du contenu, ça ne colle pas avec le personnage que tu connais
> 
> disons que j'ai pas mal changé ces derniers mois ( pas physiquement )



:mouais: et sinon, ça va toi en ce moment? :mouais:


----------



## kathy h (24 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :mouais: et sinon, &#231;a va toi en ce moment? :mouais:



tr&#232;s bien merci , j'ai enfin compris que le bonheur ne viendrai jamais de l'ext&#233;rieur ( beaut&#233;; travail, argent, belle maison, belle voiture, amis, ect..) mais de l'int&#233;rieur.

Plus je me d&#233;tache des choses mat&#233;rielles,  plus je deviens sereine et en paix.

Que vous puissiez &#234;tre libre de toute souffrance physique et morale, que vous puissiez trouver la paix, que vous puissiez prendre soin de vous avec bonheur.
Avec Metta ( metta = bienveillance)



_"Il se s'agit pa_s de chercher le bonheur ou d'&#233;viter la souffrance, mais d'aller au-d&#233;l&#224; du bonheur et de la souffrance"
*Ajahn Chah*

Mon projet : Partir en Birmanie en 2008 ou 2009 pour suivre une retraite de plusieurs mois. 


Allez, je vous offre le r&#233;cit de ma retraite bouddhiste "Vipassan&#224; : LA

Existe m&#234;me en livre


----------



## NED (24 Juillet 2007)

Ptin je serai en vacances loin......


----------



## golf (25 Juillet 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> Cool comme organisation, je serais de passage sur paris mais mon train sera a 18h00... dommage :/


Tu as largement le temps 



Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Question l'ami golf : c'est le soir ou le mid? Parce que si c'est le soir y'a une chance que j'y sois
> 
> Edit : J'avais pas vu le 19h30-23h30... Watashi wa baka desu...


Je t'ai remis l'horaire plus clairement :rateau:



kathy h a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je viendrai peut-être ( ça va dépendre du temps et de mon temps .. )





kathy h a dit:


> ...(et oui Kathy h a complètement changé, je suis devenue calme et sereine, si vous ne me croyez pas allez faire un tour sur mon blog


On demande à voir :mouais: 

Faut il prévoir une marmite de mousse au chocolat :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (25 Juillet 2007)

golf a dit:


> Je t'ai remis l'horaire plus clairement :rateau:



Wai, là si je le rate...    :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (25 Juillet 2007)

golf a dit:


> On demande à voir :mouais:
> 
> Faut il prévoir une marmite de mousse au chocolat :rateau:




Désolée,  mais je ne mange plus après midi ( donc 14 h heure solaire en France ) c'est pas des conneries , mais je prendrai un récipient pour en emporter avec moi pour le lendemain..


----------



## iHeard (25 Juillet 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> Désolée,  mais je ne mange plus après midi ( donc 14 h heure solaire en France ) c'est pas des conneries , mais je prendrai un récipient pour en emporter avec moi pour le lendemain..



euh la:mouais:  qui a dit secte


----------



## kathy h (25 Juillet 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> euh la:mouais:  qui a dit secte




pas du tout, c'est mal me connaître et c'est mal connaître le Bouddhisme Théravada.


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2007)

_et sinon ? _


----------



## iHeard (25 Juillet 2007)

Pensez a prendre un parapluie, vu le temps qu'il fait en ce moment, &#231;a ne sera pas du luxe :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (25 Juillet 2007)

Mais non au mois d'août il fera beau. Si ça se trouve on aura trop chaud même


----------



## ultrabody (27 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Suite à une longue absence, je reviens pour ce rendez vous ... qui plus et, sur le Champs de Mars, lieu de mon premier RDV avec les forumeurs de MacG ^^ (c'était il y a un an ... )

A bientot !


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*

- golf : bâche, boissons
- Human Fly: Boissons sans alcools, que j'achèterai sur place, comme l'année dernière.  
- ultrabody: comme la dernière fois, des bonbons Haribo ( pour les grands et les petits !!   )


----------



## kathy h (27 Juillet 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> *Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
> 
> - golf : b&#226;che, boissons
> - Human Fly: Boissons sans alcools, que j'ach&#232;terai sur place, comme l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re.
> - ultrabody: comme la derni&#232;re fois, des bonbons Haribo ( pour les grands et les petits !!   )



Voil&#224; ce qu'on appelle un repas &#233;quilibr&#233;


----------



## House M.D. (27 Juillet 2007)

Bah attends, qu'est-ce que tu crois, on est des athl&#232;tes


----------



## iHeard (27 Juillet 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> Voilà ce qu'on appelle un repas équilibré



Encore plus que ça , vu que tu ne manges pas   ça en fait plus pour les autres


----------



## kathy h (27 Juillet 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> Encore plus que &#231;a , vu que tu ne manges pas   &#231;a en fait plus pour les autres



oui mais je bois...  enfin pas d'alcool


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4342951 a dit:
			
		

> _et sinon ? _



Marcha lou bicou?


----------



## Picouto (28 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4342951 a dit:
			
		

> _et sinon ? _


Ben on f&#234;tera le 443&#232;me anniversaire de la promulgation de l'&#201;dit de Roussillon qui fait commencer l'ann&#233;e le 1er janvier en France ou alors le 60&#232;me anniversaire du d&#233;but du 6e Jamboree Mondial scout &#224; Moisson qui fut appel&#233; le &#171; Jamboree de la Paix &#187;.


Mais je peux pas &#234;tre l&#224;... alors tant pis


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2007)

_c'est dommage&#8230; mais je pourrais pas &#234;tre l&#224; non plus&#8230; pourtant, je bosse pas&#8230; 
_


----------



## Pooley (30 Juillet 2007)

je suis tent&#233;...j'ram&#233;ne l'alcool? pour rendre le repas encore plus &#233;quilibr&#233;...

pour l'instant : peut &#234;tre.


----------



## kathy h (1 Août 2007)

je ne sais toujours pas si je vais pouvoir venir.


----------



## pim (6 Août 2007)

Je me t&#226;te 

Si je viens, j'apporte un jambon   D'Auvergne  D&#233;sol&#233; pour ceux qui ne mangent pas de cochon  Ou qui n'aiment pas l'Auvergne  

Sinon je veux pas faire preuve d'esprit de contradiction, mais c'est bizarre un pique-nique le soir ?   Et sous une tour ?!    Dans un champ, de Mars en plus ?      Moi dans ma campagne arri&#233;r&#233;e on fait les pique-niques dans la for&#234;t, en plein midi, apr&#232;s une petite marche pour mettre en app&#233;tit 

Au moins, c'est pas dans la for&#234;t de Poudlard :bebe:


----------



## macaronique (6 Août 2007)

J'apporte du chocolat suisse si quelqu'un en veut.


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Prem's :bebe:

Euh je veux dire, oui, moi j'en veux


----------



## macaronique (7 Août 2007)

Je ne sais pas quelles marques ne sont pas disponibles en France. Le chocolat M-Budget, ça vous dit ?


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Je me tâte
> 
> Si je viens, j'apporte un jambon   D'Auvergne  Désolé pour ceux qui ne mangent pas de cochon  Ou qui n'aiment pas l'Auvergne
> 
> ...


D'accord pour le jambon d'Auvergne. 
Quant au pique-nique dans un champ, le soir aux pieds d'une tour, et qui plus est en pleine ville, avoue que c'est plus original qu'un classique pique-nique en pleine nature pour le déjeuner de midi... 
:love:




macaronique a dit:


> J'apporte du chocolat suisse si quelqu'un en veut.



:love:


pim a dit:


> Prem's :bebe:
> 
> Euh je veux dire, oui, moi j'en veux



 Grillé pour la place de "preum's", mais je suis intéressé aussi. 





macaronique a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quelles marques ne sont pas disponibles en France. Le chocolat M-Budget, ça vous dit ?



Un jour, j'aimerais bien goûter du chocolat néo-zélandais, aussi, si c'est possible... :love: Juste par curiosité. 




Par ailleurs, tu te demandais si cette tour était facile à trouver ; *golf* a instauré une tradition, pour aider les nouveaux convives à trouver l'endroit : avant chaque pique-nique, il monte au sommet de la tour Eiffel pour y faire le singe et faire semblant d'essayer d'y attraper des avions.  

Ce qui nous donne une posture dans ce genre-là : 










:affraid: ​ 



Donc, en principe, tu devrais trouver.


----------



## macaronique (7 Août 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un jour, j'aimerais bien goûter du chocolat néo-zélandais, aussi, si c'est possible... :love: Juste par curiosité.


Tu as de la chance, je crois que j'ai des poissons en chocolat néo-zélandais dans mon frigo. C'est ma mère qui a eu l'idée folle d'importer du chocolat en Suisse.


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *golf* a instauré une tradition, pour aider les nouveaux convives à trouver l'endroit : avant chaque pique-nique, il monte au sommet de la tour Eiffel pour y faire le singe et faire semblant d'essayer d'y attraper des avions.



Qui va jouer le rôle de la blonde platine effarouchée ?!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2007)

Kathy! Kathy! Kathy!


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)

Changement de derniere minute je serais peut etre l&#224;


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Qui va jouer le rôle de la blonde platine effarouchée ?!
> 
> *(+ tof)* ​





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Kathy! Kathy! Kathy!



Tiens, oui, je la vois bien dans le rôle de la blonde effarouchée, en effet!... :love: 

Sinon, comme doublure possible en cas de désistement confirmé de la star, on pourrait aussi engager une créature plus exotique qui ferait l'impossible pour défendre ses poissons néo-zélandais en chocolat, par exemple...


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Blonde platine, &#231;a va &#234;tre un peu dur, mais en plissant les yeux   Ou apr&#232;s avoir bu de l'alcool 

Pour ce qui est de "effarouch&#233;e", &#231;a ne d&#233;pend que de la prestation de Golf  

S&#233;rieusement, puisque Macaronique am&#232;ne du chocolat, je vais aller de ce pas me prendre un billet aller-retour.



PS : je vais le prendre avant le Special Event de ce soir, car apr&#232;s ma carte bancaire risque d'&#234;tre totalement grill&#233;e   Ne suis-je pas totalement geek ?!


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*

- golf : b&#226;che, boissons
- Human Fly : Boissons sans alcools, que j'ach&#232;terai sur place, comme l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re.  
- ultrabody : comme la derni&#232;re fois, des bonbons Haribo ( pour les grands et les petits !!   )
- pim : charcuterie auvergnate (jambon, saucisson), ou alors un bon Saint Nectaire Fermier


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> *Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
> 
> - golf : bâche, boissons
> - Human Fly : Boissons sans alcools, que j'achèterai sur place, comme l'année dernière.
> ...




ça promet :rateau: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :rose:


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Oui, il faudrait que quelqu'un pense au pain et &#224; un truc vert (genre salade ou l&#233;gumes), sinon &#231;a va &#234;tre assez cocasse ce pique-nique


----------



## ultrabody (7 Août 2007)

comment fait on pour reconnaitre les forumeurs ??

la place n'est pas petite ... ^^

y a t il un point rouge ?


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> comment fait on pour reconnaitre les forumeurs ??
> 
> la place n'est pas petite ... ^^
> 
> y a t il un point rouge ?





Si tu vois des macs c'est bon tu es arrivé :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2007)

il y a un Steve Jobs Gonflable géant au dessus de l'aire de pique-nique


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> il y a un Steve Jobs Gonflable géant au dessus de l'aire de pique-nique




C'est pour les femmes ( fans   )  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> C'est pour les femmes ( fans   )  :rateau:




habillé... :rateau:


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

C'est comme dans les Sim'S, on a une sorte de losange lumineux au dessus de la t&#234;te, qui indique si l'on a envie de faire pipi, de dormir, de manger, etc. Je te rassure, la majorit&#233; des participants sont propres 

Non en fait on se reconna&#238;t gr&#226;ce &#224; nos avatars. Par exemple, moi tu me reconna&#238;tras facilement gr&#226;ce &#224; mes oreilles et mon &#233;querre, utile pour viser le haut de la tour et v&#233;rifier qu'elle ne penche pas.

S&#233;rieusement ceux qui connaissent la place pourraient donner un lieu de rendez vous pr&#233;cis. On va aussi s'&#233;changer nos num&#233;ros de t&#233;l&#233;phone portable par messages priv&#233;s.

Sinon moi j'arrive &#224; midi &#224; Gare de Lyon, je vais occuper mon apr&#232;s-midi &#224; fl&#226;ner dans toutes les librairies universitaires de la ville &#224; la recherche de quelques livres introuvables en province, et je vais aussi aller &#224; la Fnac Digitale voir ce fameux Apple Shop. Ceux qui sont tent&#233;s par ce programme mirobolant peuvent se joindre &#224; moi !


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> comment fait on pour reconnaitre les forumeurs ??
> 
> la place n'est pas petite ... ^^
> 
> y a t il un point rouge ?



 :hein: 

 Je ne comprends pas, concernant la manière la plus sûre de trouver précisément l'endroit, j'avais pourtant tout expliqué très clairement dans *ce post*... 




 Sinon, *dans ton cas*, il existe une autre option : tu te rends exactement au même endroit que l'année dernière, et *hop!* Le tour est joué! 
 Certains convives présents l'an dernier seront également présents cette fois-ci, et à moins que certains viennent déguisés, je pense que tu parviendras au moins à reconnaître une ou deux personnes. 

   (En plus, il y a d'assez grandes chances que je porte un t-shirt MacG pour l'occasion...  )


----------



## kathy h (7 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Kathy! Kathy! Kathy!



euh blonde platine?  ça va être dur  ( en plus je ne peux pas venir snif )


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Viens pas, parce que sinon on risque de te faire un joli shampooing 

Non non, je plaisante


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> *Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
> 
> - golf : bâche, boissons
> - Human Fly : Boissons sans alcools, que j'achèterai sur place, comme l'année dernière.
> ...



Kathy apportera des cailloux pour l'apéro. C'est très bon pour la santé. Il parrait que certains moines tibetains ne mangent que ça pendant plusieurs années et qu'a la fin ils arrivent a voler.


----------



## golf (8 Août 2007)

*Lieu de rendez-vous : 
pelouse &#224; l'angle de l'avenue Pierre Loti et l'avenue du g&#233;n&#233;ral Ferri&#233;
*​
Spot WiFi &#224; proximit&#233; 


Une inconnue de taille : le temps :mouais:


----------



## pim (8 Août 2007)

On a une b&#226;che et notre bonne humeur, peu importe le temps


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2007)

golf a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Une inconnue de taille : le temps :mouais:





pim a dit:


> On a une bâche et notre bonne humeur, peu importe le temps



Puis je crois qu'à Paris il est possible de trouver quelques restaurants, aussi, en cas de nécessité d'improviser un plan B de dernière minute.


----------



## macaronique (8 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> les librairies universitaires de la ville à la recherche de quelques livres introuvables en province, et je vais aussi aller à la Fnac Digitale voir ce fameux Apple Shop.



Où sont les librairies universitaires et l'Apple Shop ? Je devrais y aller vendredi plutôt que jeudi, sinon mon sac a dos serait trop lourd pendant le pique-nique.


----------



## pim (8 Août 2007)

C'est vrai que le sac risque d'&#234;tre lourd jeudi soir, mais justement on va manger une partie de ce qu'il y a dans le sac, donc celui-ci devrait s'all&#233;ger au cours du pique-nique 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Puis je crois qu'&#224; Paris il est possible de trouver quelques restaurants, aussi, en cas de n&#233;cessit&#233; d'improviser un plan B de derni&#232;re minute.



Ok, alors je vais attendre la derni&#232;re minute pour faire quelques courses alimentaires - sauf si quelqu'un veut que je lui apporte du Saint Nectaire. Je ne plaisante pas, il fut une &#233;poque o&#249; je ne montais jamais sur Paris sans deux ou trois Saint Nectaires fermiers que je refilais aux coll&#232;gues   Ils sont "vachement" meilleurs quand on les ach&#232;te ici, c'est le cas de le dire


----------



## pim (8 Août 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Où sont les librairies universitaires et l'Apple Shop ? Je devrais y aller vendredi plutôt que jeudi, sinon mon sac a dos serait trop lourd pendant le pique-nique.


Oups j'avais pas vu que dans ma pr&#233;cipitation je n'avais pas r&#233;pondu &#224; ta question petite Macaronique :rose:

Les librairies universitaires sont Place Saint Michel et sur l'avenue qui en part en direction du jardin du Luxembourg (cela doit &#234;tre le boulevard Saint Michel)

Les deux Apple Shop tr&#232;s r&#233;cemments ouverts sont &#224; la Fnac Digitale qui est &#224; deux pas de la Place Saint Michel (boulevard Saint Germain des Pr&#233;s), et aux Halles qui est &#224; une ou deux stations de m&#233;tro de l&#224;. Y'a des fringues et des chaussures pour les nanas aussi aux Halles - que c'est mysogine et sectaire ce que je suis en train d'&#233;crire   Et y'a aussi un cin&#233;ma, si y'en a qui veulent voir le dernier Pixar (Ratatouille) pour se mettre en app&#233;tit avant la pique-nique 

Bref largement de quoi d&#233;j&#224; bien vadrouiller.

Pour pique-nique, il faudrait que quelqu'un qui conna&#238;t bien Paris m'indique la meilleure boulangerie de Paris, &#231;a me pla&#238;rait beaucoup d'y passer pour y prendre deux baguettes afin d'avoir un support sur lequel mettre le jambon et le fromage. C'est important pour moi ce d&#233;tail, la vraie baguette parisienne j'ai pas souvent l'occasion, je ne veux pas rater &#231;a 

(si y'a beaucoup de Y dans mes phrases c'est normal, je suis auvergnat j'ai l'accent  )


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2007)

_tu peux aller &#224; la boulangerie Poilane* si jamais, c'est dans le coin !


*note que je n'y suis pas all&#233; depuis des ann&#233;es ! 
_


----------



## iHeard (8 Août 2007)

poil ane, tiens j'ai deja entendu &#231;a quelque part 

poil aux dents


----------



## macaronique (8 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Les librairies universitaires sont Place Saint Michel et sur l'avenue qui en part en direction du jardin du Luxembourg (cela doit être le boulevard Saint Michel)



Mais où est le boulevard Saint-Michel ?   

(Je plaisante, j'y suis allée une ou deux fois. Mais c'était une des premières phrases que j'ai apprises en français, et je suis toujours heureuse d'avoir l'occasion de l'utiliser. Je connais déjà les réponses possibles : Le boulevard Saint-Michel n'est pas ici. Le boulevard Saint-Michel est là-bas.)

J'aimerais bien voir Ratatouille avec des MacGéens, on pourrait chercher Steve Jobs dans le générique. :rose:


----------



## golf (8 Août 2007)

*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*

- golf : bâche, boissons
- Human Fly : Boissons sans alcools, que j'achèterai sur place, comme l'année dernière.  
- ultrabody : comme la dernière fois, des bonbons Haribo ( pour les grands et les petits !!   )
- pim : charcuterie auvergnate (jambon, saucisson), ou alors un bon Saint Nectaire Fermier 




pim a dit:


> Oui, il faudrait que quelqu'un pense au pain et à un truc vert (genre salade ou légumes), sinon ça va être assez cocasse ce pique-nique


 Heuuu  
On va suivre çà


----------



## golf (8 Août 2007)

*Lieu de rendez-vous : 
pelouse à l'angle de l'avenue Pierre Loti et l'avenue du général Ferrié
*​
Spot WiFi à proximité 



golf a dit:


> Une inconnue de taille : le temps :mouais:





pim a dit:


> On a une bâche et notre bonne humeur, peu importe le temps


Certes mais vu ce qui tombe, c'est plutôt option bottes, masque et tuba 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Puis je crois qu'à Paris il est possible de trouver quelques restaurants, aussi, en cas de nécessité d'improviser un plan B de dernière minute.


On va envisager mais pas évident de passer d'une formule à l'autre au pied levé :rateau:


----------



## macaronique (8 Août 2007)

*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*

- golf : bâche, boissons
- Human Fly : Boissons sans alcools, que j'achèterai sur place, comme l'année dernière.  
- ultrabody : comme la dernière fois, des bonbons Haribo ( pour les grands et les petits !!   )
- pim : charcuterie auvergnate (jambon, saucisson), ou alors un bon Saint Nectaire Fermier 
- macaronique : du chocolat suisse, du chocolat néo-zélandais, les mêmes gobelets en plastique que j'ai apportés à l'AES suisse (pas utilisés  )


----------



## pim (9 Août 2007)

C'est où cette fameuse boulangerie Poilane ? Ça doit être fermé, car malheureusement Poilane s'est tué dans un accident d'hélicoptère avec sa famille, il y a de cela quelques années déjà ! Désolé de plomber l'ambiance.

Mais on me dit qu'à Paris toutes les boulangeries sont bonnes, donc je vais y aller à l'inspiration. Prévoyez des tomates bien mûres si vous aimez exprimer votre désaccord en toute circonstance ! 

*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*

- golf : bâche, boissons
- Human Fly : Boissons sans alcools, que j'achèterai sur place, comme l'année dernière.  
- ultrabody : comme la dernière fois, des bonbons Haribo ( pour les grands et les petits !!   )
- pim : charcuterie pour 6, deux baguettes de pain, cuillères, couteaux, fourchettes et assiettes en plastique 
- macaronique : du chocolat suisse, du chocolat néo-zélandais, les mêmes gobelets en plastique que j'ai apportés à l'AES suisse (pas utilisés  )


----------



## takamaka (9 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> C'est o&#249; cette fameuse boulangerie Poilane ? &#199;a doit &#234;tre ferm&#233;, car malheureusement Poilane s'est tu&#233; dans un accident d'h&#233;licopt&#232;re avec sa famille, il y a de cela quelques ann&#233;es d&#233;j&#224; ! D&#233;sol&#233; de plomber l'ambiance.


T'inqui&#232;tes l'entreprise survit. 
Voici 2 adresses :
8 rue du Cherche-Midi, Paris 6&#232;me - T&#233;l. 01 45 48 42 59
49 boulevard de Grenelle, Paris 15&#232;me - T&#233;l. 01 45 79 11 49

Bon App&#233;tit les ga'


----------



## Taho! (9 Août 2007)

Amusez-vous bien !!


----------



## pim (9 Août 2007)

Pour l'instant il fait beau, pourvu que &#231;a dure !


----------



## ultrabody (9 Août 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> :hein:
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Trop fort Human Fly ... Quelle recherche ! ^^ 

C'était il y a un an monsieur !! il se pouvait que le lieu de rendez vous change ... ^^

A ce soir, j'y go faire quelque course à présent ..


----------



## ultrabody (9 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Pour l'instant il fait beau, pourvu que ça dure !



arf arf arf arf arf af ....



Meteo France annonce du mauvais temps pour ce soir .. ( Pluie et pluie ...)

Une solution de secours ? (dans un coin abrités de préférence pour ceux et celles qui attendent les éventuels retardataires..) ..


ps: je viendrai avec un gros blouson bleu "Adicrasse" ... histoire de contrer la pluie...


----------



## Taho! (9 Août 2007)

C'est quoi cette histoire, d'habitude il fait beau pour les bouffes du champ de Mars...


----------



## golf (9 Août 2007)

Bon, il ne fait pas beau mais pour, l'instant, il ne pleut pas :mouais: 
Faut il vivre dangereusement


----------



## ultrabody (9 Août 2007)

les courses sont faites ... aussi on ne sera pas malheureusement beaucoup ...

J'ai vu qu'Human fly avait un plan B... un restaurant éventuellement ...

je ne sais pas si c'est possible de bloquer une autre date au mois d'aout également ... histoire d'avoir peut etre du beau temps cette fois-ci ??


----------



## golf (10 Août 2007)

Un miracle, il n'a pas plu  :mouais: 
Un peu frisquet pour la saison [mais y en a-t-il encore !?]  :rateau: 

Enfin bref, ce fut tr&#232;s tr&#232;s sympa 
Merci aux participants


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2007)

Soirée en petit comité vraiment très sympathique!  

La pluie a en effet été évitée... De justesse, apparemment, mais peu importe... 
Et puis l'avantager de cette météo, c'est qu'au moins personne n'a eu trop chaud.


----------



## pim (10 Août 2007)

Il n'a pas plut finalement. Un peu frais, un peu couvert, mais on a eut un couch&#233; de Soleil bien rouge entre les pieds de la Tour Eiffel, avec juste apr&#232;s pleins de petites lumi&#232;res qui s'allument.

Et y'avait des fraises tagadas


----------



## ultrabody (10 Août 2007)

Soirée très instructive également très sympatique sur le monde Macgé et mac ...

J'ai eu droit à une formation.. Et je ne me passe plus de mon mac...  
(Si j'avais su qu'on serait épargné de la pluie j'aurai amener mon mbp... ) 


ps: Ai je le droit de poster mes quelques "photos" ???
ps2: les chocolats en forme de poisson de nouvelle zélande, mmmmmm c'est trop bon !


----------



## House M.D. (10 Août 2007)

Pas pu venir &#224; la derni&#232;re minute, quelques probl&#232;mes m'ont emp&#234;ch&#233; de faire le d&#233;placement... Vraiment dommage, d&#233;sol&#233; &#224; ceux qui pouvaient m'attendre...


----------



## ultrabody (10 Août 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Pas pu venir à la dernière minute, quelques problèmes m'ont empêché de faire le déplacement... Vraiment dommage, désolé à ceux qui pouvaient m'attendre...



on a dû attendre 1h avant de manger ... !!!!!  











it is a joke .. :love: 

sinon, no problemo ... ça arrive ....


----------



## pim (10 Août 2007)

Coucou tout le monde 

Programme de la journée : on va se donner rendez-vous quelque part avec Macaronique et Human Fly, et on va faire un peu de shopping (second passage à l'Apple Shop pour voir si ils ont reçu un iMac nouvelle génération :love: ) et une petite séance de cinéma, pour aller voir "Ratatouille" en version VO   Avec les voix américaines, quoi ! On est fan ou on l'est pas


----------



## macaronique (10 Août 2007)

c'était génial.  

Je vais bientôt quitter mon hôtel pour aller faire du shopping et tout ça. J'apporterai mes poissons (personne ne veut le chocolat Suisse ?  )


----------



## Taho! (10 Août 2007)

Les photos, les photos !


----------



## pim (10 Août 2007)

Quel d&#233;sastre, je suis partis avant d'avoir pu finir tout le chocolat apport&#233; par Macaronique     Soit j'ai pris mon billet de train trop t&#244;t, soit je suis en petite forme concernant la consommation de chocolat !

Apr&#232;s le cin&#233; on a bu un verre au Fouquet's. &#199;a le fait !   Human-Fly en a profit&#233; pour faire une discr&#232;te infiltration des cercles priv&#233;s, un serveur nous l'a ramen&#233; au bout de 3/4 d'heure... On va le renommer 007 - ah non pardon 008, comme iLife


----------



## ultrabody (11 Août 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Les photos, les photos !




Les personnes concernées me donnent elles leur accord pour poster leur petite bouille sur le forum ???


----------



## pim (11 Août 2007)

Je pense que tu peux y aller Ultrabody, tout le monde ici accepte que des photos soient mises en ligne. En revanche ne les mets pas sur ta galerie MacG&#233;, comme &#231;a elle resteront bien uniquement dans le fil "Rendez-vous" - On est plus "entre nous" dans cette partie du forum 

Moi aussi j'attends ces photos avec impatience, car j'avais tellement de chocolat et de fraises tagadas sur les doigts que je n'ai quasiment pas pris de photos   Pas pratique de faire les deux &#224; la fois


----------



## ultrabody (11 Août 2007)

Pim pam poum !!!

Les baguettes étaient très bonnes..  







Macaronique ..

Chocolat !!  







HumanFly .. L'homme qui vole, mais qui a su redescendre sur Terre pour partager quelques collations..  







Golf .. Un personnage ...  
(pourtant il était bien souriant ... comprend pas .. )








ultrabody... mon deuxième AES ^^


Enjoy. 


ps: photos prises avec un Nokia 6280 presque abimé .. ^^


----------



## macaronique (11 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Quel désastre, je suis partis avant d'avoir pu finir tout le chocolat apporté par Macaronique     Soit j'ai pris mon billet de train trop tôt, soit je suis en petite forme concernant la consommation de chocolat !



Je voulais t'en donner quelques tablettes, mais j'ai oublié de te les donner plus tôt, et finalement tu étais pressé et je ne voulais pas te faire rater ton train à cause du chocolat. Désolée.  Je vais essayer de les manger moi-même.


----------



## macaronique (11 Août 2007)

Je voudrais vous faire remarquer que seul Human-Fly à été assez courageux pour goûter le Cenovis que j'ai apporté


----------



## pim (11 Août 2007)

Je poste les seules photos que j'ai pu prendre. Il s'agissait plus d'un essai de la fonction "photo" de mon t&#233;l&#233;phone portable, que r&#233;ellement des photographies, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire :rose:










D&#233;sol&#233;, j'en ai pas pris au moment pr&#233;cis du pique-nique, j'aime pas faire deux choses &#224; la fois, et pour moi la bouffe a la priorit&#233; sur toutes les autres activit&#233;s :bebe:  :bebe:   :bebe:

Du coup je n'ai pas tout le monde :rose:


----------



## takamaka (11 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233;, j'en ai pas pris au moment pr&#233;cis du pique-nique, j'aime pas faire deux choses &#224; la fois, et pour moi la bouffe a la priorit&#233; sur toutes les autres activit&#233;s


Toi t'es pas auvergnat pour rien 


pim a dit:


> Du coup je n'ai pas tout le monde :rose:


&#8230;mais t'as eu le temps de prendre une photo de  :rateau:


----------



## pim (11 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> &#8230;mais t'as eu le temps de prendre une photo de  :rateau:



Tu n'as encore rien vu, il manque les photos de la descente que l'on a fait au Fouquet's. Nous &#233;tions parmis les grands de ce monde, &#224; boire le th&#233; avec un petit doigt lev&#233; - le top !  

C'est &#231;a les &#198;S, &#231;a commence par un projet de pique-nique dans un champ, et en fait c'est aux Champs &#201;lys&#233;es et le pique-nique c'est au Fouquet's.

Ah si on avait dit &#231;a d&#232;s le d&#233;but on aurait eut plus d'inscrits ! 

Ok je force le trait 

Mais j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a bien cool


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Je poste les seules photos que j'ai pu prendre. Il s'agissait plus d'un essai de la fonction "photo" de mon téléphone portable, que réellement des photographies, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pareil : mon appareil photo numérique est en panne et en atelier de réparation depuis deux mois, donc j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu avec mon Nokia 6230i et ses 1,3 Mégapixels.  
 Juste un petit "best of" de mes photos les plus exploitables.  (Je n'en ai pas non plus du pique-nique lui-même, malheureusement) 







 Une terrasse de café. ​ 








 Le t-shirt de mon dernier abonnement annuel au pack de soutien à MacG. 

 PS : Je savais bien que j'allais savoir quoi faire de ce t-shirt en taille M, finalement! 
 :love:​ 



 Merci aux personnes qui ont participé au pique-nique, et à celles qui ont pris quelques photos lors de cette soirée, ou en marge du pique-nique lui-même.


----------



## takamaka (12 Août 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le t-shirt de mon dernier abonnement annuel au pack de soutien à MacG.​



Non mais je rêve!!! 
Dis, c'est une POMME en Or qu'elle a autour du coup Macaronique?   ​


----------



## pim (12 Août 2007)

Et encore, tu ne la connais pas, mais c'est aussi un c&#339;ur d'or


----------



## takamaka (12 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Et encore, tu ne la connais pas, mais c'est aussi un c&#339;ur d'or


Ben c'est qu'on a pas &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233; et comme je suis rest&#233; sur le quai d'la gare :rose:


----------



## golf (12 Août 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Je voudrais vous faire remarquer que seul Human-Fly à été assez courageux pour goûter le Cenovis que j'ai apporté


Il aime vivre dangereusement :rateau:


----------



## takamaka (12 Août 2007)

golf a dit:


> Il aime vivre dangereusement :rateau:


Parce que c'est un militaire sain et vigoureux ?


----------



## macaronique (12 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Non mais je rêve!!!
> Dis, c'est une POMME en Or qu'elle a autour du coup Macaronique?   ​



Ma maman l'a fait faire exprès pour moi.  Il paraît qu'elle me connaît très bien. :love: 



pim a dit:


> Et encore, tu ne la connais pas, mais c'est aussi un cur d'or



:rose: :love: Euh... oui c'est aussi grâce à mes parents que j'ai un cur.


----------



## takamaka (12 Août 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Ma maman l'a fait faire expr&#232;s pour moi.


c'est s&#251;r que le logo MS autour du cou, ca le fait moins&#8230;


----------



## kathy h (13 Août 2007)

Golf : t'en fait une dr&#244;le de t&#234;te sur la photo, tu faisais la gueule ou quoi ? il n'y avait pas assez de bi&#232;re c'est &#231;a ??


----------



## Taho! (13 Août 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> Golf : t'en fait une drôle de tête sur la photo, tu faisais la gueule ou quoi ? il n'y avait pas assez de bière c'est ça ??



Y'a jamais assez de bière...  :love:


----------



## golf (13 Août 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> Golf : t'en fait une drôle de tête sur la photo, tu faisais la gueule ou quoi ? il n'y avait pas assez de bière c'est ça ??


Cette photo a du être prise quand nous évoquions ta présence parmi nous :mouais: 
C'est la seule tête à faire à ce sujet :rateau:


----------



## takamaka (13 Août 2007)

golf a dit:


> Cette photo a du être prise quand nous évoquions ta présence parmi nous :mouais:
> C'est la seule tête à faire à ce sujet :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (13 Août 2007)

golf a dit:


> Cette photo a du être prise quand nous évoquions ta présence parmi nous :mouais:
> C'est la seule tête à faire à ce sujet :rateau:



pfffff, tu veux dire "mon absence" , ah c'est pour cela que tu étais triste , car je n'étais pas là   :love:


----------



## ultrabody (15 Août 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> pfffff, tu veux dire "mon absence" , ah c'est pour cela que tu étais triste , car je n'étais pas là  :love:


 

il était naturel sur la photo d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre ....
Mon appreil photo (nokia 6280) n' a pas été assez rapide pour attraper son sourire.. ^^   oui oui il souriait sauf quand on parle de son ami steve jobs le grand inventeur, le créateur !!!!


----------

